# Bleh, first snow of the season



## MMRR - jif (Nov 24, 2008)

I hate living in a seasonal climate. In these last few years I find winter so incredibly depressing and I hate the cold. I really need to make the move south to a warmer climate. 
















It's still snowing and is supposed to continue until around 7 am tomorrow morning. They are forecasting up to 6 inches total snowfall. The evening news reported dozens of accidents because people forget how to drive in these conditions. Ungh, I HATE it!! I also hate the fact that is only 5 pm and it's freaking DARK outside.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Nov 24, 2008)

Lucky! I wish it would snow here 6"s in one night... Being 15 might influence my opinion though. :mrgreen: 

Spencer


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 24, 2008)

I agree with Spencer, that looks like fun.


----------



## Gx3 (Nov 24, 2008)

Over here on the California central coast its still in the mid 70s! Snow? Whats snow?


----------



## Oddball (Nov 24, 2008)

I LOVE SNOW! I love in Los Angeles though so we don't really see any except on the mountain tops in the distance, lol. But I don't like the cold either.


----------



## akward_silence91 (Nov 24, 2008)

really. California!!! is still hot!!! not really, but still. no snow. urg.


----------



## ashesc212 (Nov 25, 2008)

Egh - snow. I used to live in the Berkshires of Massachusetts...I don't miss it. Those cold days, clearing out about 2+ feet of hard packed ice/snow. The snow was so heavy at times it broke the front springs of my car (which wasn't in the garage) twice! ...and forget trying to drive without snow tires up there...

No, thank you. I hope we don't get snow in NJ this year. Last year it wasn't so bad.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 25, 2008)

ashesc212 said:


> I hope we don't get snow in NJ this year. Last year it wasn't so bad.


Don't count on it!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 25, 2008)

Snow?! I saw snow once...centuries ago when I was 9!


----------



## argus333 (Nov 25, 2008)

i like snow and i have to work outside in it. wired thing when it does snow here hard my rhinos sit on window sil and watch it every time all day.


----------



## DaRealJoker (Nov 26, 2008)

Funny how people that live where it don't snow all love the stuff, yet people who live in the places it does snow hate it. You people who live with out snow, it's not all that it's cracked up to be. You're going by what you see on tv and in books and old Christmas movies. Snow Sucks haha It's cold, messy and has dog pee trapt in time in it. And when your shoes and boots are covered in it, and it starts to melt, releasing that ever so frigid water to give your feet nice soakers that are so uncomfortable it could make an elephant cry..... Trust me when I say that postcards of snow are misleading to say the least hahahaha I say "Down with snow!!!" Wait a minute, I think something is wrong with that last statement hahahahha and maybe it should just stay UP if you know what I meen lol


----------



## DaRealJoker (Nov 26, 2008)

And mid 70's in Cali Up here that's a nice summers day A day too hot around here is around 85 to 90 our winters reach as low as 2F if not colder We use the metric system which translates to smomething like 2F = -16C We've seen winters reach as cold as -60C which is -76 degree Fahrenheit Our average for winter is 2F and summers average at 70F


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 26, 2008)

I can't wait to get some snowboarding in!


----------

